# stereo setups?



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm an audio buff too and all my rides have a nice stereo in them. was wondering what or how you have done subs in your rides. I've seen the one through the back seats on crusty's car, and I like that, but I'm looking to see who else has done something audio with their car. mild to wild show some pictures.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just have a set of enclosed 3 way speakers sitting on the package tray running off a AM/FM tape player I bought from KMart years ago. It has the adjustable knobs so I didn't need to mod the dash at all to install it. Not the best system, but I usually don't even have it on, would rather listen to the engine!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm gonna try to come up with something cool....not up to that part yet, but like loud Rock n ROLL Eric


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

well, it's really not my daily or anything, so I'm thinking big. I was going to build an angle wall close to the trunk opening with a flat surface with my 2 rockford 12"s with my rockford amp set in between the two below the face of the box and cut the piece that covers the amp with the pontiac emblem, fill that with plexiglass in the opening and pleximirrors all around the amp itself and run some red Neon's or LEDs to allow the amp/pontiac emblem to glow when the amps remote is powered on. I need to do a lot of measurement of my trunk though as I need 2 cubic feet of air space for each sub and port room which can be adjusted based on the surface area of the port itself.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

2 knobs for life


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

here is a quick mock up of the wall. wall dimensions are not exact, guessing 60 inches wide and 40 inches deep, those can change without problem. thinking of this to start, will likely add a second amp to power 2-4 6x9 speakers for external music at car shows. probably have to put another battery in it. :lol:

setup will be 2 rockford HE subwoofers 12" and a 750s amp running each sub right in their RMS range. 

thinking I will likely leave the pontiac symbol open and either have chrome diamond plate or mirrors under the amp with the red glow through. 

thoughts? carpet or vinyl covered? car will be black :cool


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I have an 8" True Bass sub in a t-line enclosure with the port and sub facing towards the cab. Its mounted on the rear deck. Amp is a OS Xtant 3150x running the sub and a set of Kicker KS comps in my kicks. I had the original radio modified to have am/fm/aux but look original. Got a PAC adapter to get the speaker signal to RCAs.

Virginavenom- You already have the RFs?


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I have quite an assortment of RFs. this system will consist of 2 RF 12" HEs and 1 RF Punch 750s. 

in addition to that I have 2 HE2 12" subs and 2 power 501bd amps a 450s and a 501s. I also have an MTX 10" cheapo. 

I have pioneer speakers for the lemans and I run infinity kappa's and RF rears in my 03 cobra.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

are you planing on eliminating the rear seat or is that box rear facing in the trunk? either way thats PLENTY of base- I would match the interior madrid grain vinyl to wrap the box with. I think the lit Pontiac logo will look sick


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

going to go with a black vinyl I think. the backseat will be maintained.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

crusty and others, I have a serious question about how to do the vinyl going around the inside of this box to go inside the pontiac emblem. obviously if I just lay the vinyl and stretch it out flat over the face of the box and cut the pontiac emblem, how would I cut it so that it covered the edges without seams. or should I do something different with the inside edge of the pontiac emblem?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to "french" this grille into the rear seatback...about where the middle/rear passenger's head would normally go. Then duct it to a sub-w in the trunk.....It's from an old Catalina or B'ville...can't remember which. I polished it and had the metal 'cloth' powdercoated....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sort of like this.....


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

very nice E.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks VV, I don't know what kind of equipment/skills/budget you are working with, but here is an idea....You could make a "Pontiac arrow head" shaped trim piece out of several materials (billet aluminum, welded powdercoated steel, fiberglass, plexiglas, wood (shaped, then painted, etc)...wrap the big board with vinyl, then install the "trim ring " you fafricated....it would look cool and add some dimension......E


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

Eric, we can do almost anything round here, just not me.  JK, I can do PG, wood, steel, billet aluminum etc. I like your idea on the powdercoated steel. I was going to put a polished stainless diamond plate behind the amp, so with a red trim ring it would look pretty awesome, I'll work something like that up this weekend if I get time. too busy trying to make it move under it's own power....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the powder coated steel OR the billet Alum would look best!


----------

